# Online Tourneys?



## ShoalKraken (Apr 24, 2017)

Has anyone participated in any online tournaments (i.e. TourneyX or Kayak Warz)? No one I have talked to has done it before, but it looks like something fun to do.


----------



## lonedrake (May 4, 2017)

There are some local kayak clubs in the state that do online tournaments.  Peach state kayak anglers are on Facebook,  Columbus ga kayak bass club also does some.


----------



## diamondback (May 4, 2017)

Yeah been doing them for years . Fun and addicting. Tourney x is great. Riverbassin has some as well as Iangler


----------

